# Bakri Balloon need help with price



## Charlotte Kay (Aug 14, 2012)

Can anyone help me with a price issue. I found the code I need for this procedure. 59899, but it's a unlisted procedure. So I need a price for it. I can't find a price for it any where. Is there anyone out there that has used this code for the Bakri Balloon procedure? It was used for postpartum hemorrhage, a balloon was placed to stop the bleeding. No curettage was done, so I am not using the 59160. We are thinking about useing $300.00. This was taken from a nose bleed code where they put packing in the nose, you could also insert a balloon. I just would feel better about this if I could get some other people's veiw's on the price. Is this too low, too high, or is it about right.

Thanks for the help,


----------



## mesteiner (Aug 21, 2012)

I billed 1800.00 for 59899.


----------



## YBYERS (Aug 21, 2012)

*Bakri Balloon unlisted procedure*

We bill out $425.00 for 59899.  The procedure was done at the hospital so we are not paying for supplies.


----------



## Charlotte Kay (Aug 28, 2012)

*Thank you both*

This  information has helped me.


----------



## kwilson78 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Bakri Balloon*

we bill $216 for Bakri balloon (based on the price of CPT 57180)

Kelly Wilson, CPC


----------

